# بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه



## طارق_احمد (4 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
صلاه وسلام بعض المعلوم لدي رب العالمين مليء السموات والارضين
حياكم الله وهداكم
اولا انا طالب علم في هذا الموضوع ولي بعض الاسئله البسيطه
انا ببحث وبقوم بعمل مقارنه بين رساله سيدونا محمد وبين رساله يسوع
اولا
ماذا قدم يسوع من اجل العبيد والذين هم في الرقاب؟
وارجو عدم ذكر امثله من العهد القديم
فانا غير ملزم بالقاعده بان العهد الجديد مكملا للعهد القديم
انا اريد من اقوال يسوع
وماذا قدم يسوع للايتام في الاناجيل المنسوبه لمتي ويوحنا ومرقص ولوقا
شكرا جزيلا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح




طارق_احمد قال:


> اولا انا طالب علم في هذا الموضوع ولي بعض الاسئله البسيطه


 
مرحب بك و بكل سائل, مادام طرحه بأدب



> ماذا قدم يسوع من اجل العبيد والذين هم في الرقاب؟
> وارجو عدم ذكر امثله من العهد القديم
> فانا غير ملزم بالقاعده بان العهد الجديد مكملا للعهد القديم
> انا اريد من اقوال يسوع


 
قاعدة تكملة العهد الجديد للقديم هي حقيقة و اساس ايمان, فالاه الذي اوحى و قال كلام و شرائع العهد القديم هو نفسه في العهد الجديد, فأن كان الكاتب هو واحد, فلماذا تحاول الفصل بين قديمه و جديده من جهة و بين الاله الواحد في العهدين 
فما يشرعه اله العهد القديم هو ما يشرعه نفس الاله في العهد الجديد

فرفضك لهذه القاعدة هو اختيار شخصي انت حر فيه لكن لا يعتمد على اي اسس او قواعد تمت بالايمان المسيحي بأي صلة




> وماذا قدم يسوع للايتام في الاناجيل المنسوبه لمتي ويوحنا ومرقص ولوقا


 
قدم المسيح للعبيد و الايتام اعظم عزاء
قدم لهم الخلاص, بالايمان به
فلا مقارنة لاي مادة او جاه او مال بما قدمه المسيح, فهو قد اثمن شئ اذ قالماذا ينتقع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
فالمسيح قدم للانسان ربح نفسه بالايمان به, و بالتالي هي اكبر منفعة مقدمة للمخلصين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق_احمد (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح


وعليكم السلام ورحمه من الله تعالي وبركاته


> مرحب بك و بكل سائل, مادام طرحه بأدب


مرحب بكم اهل الدار
والحوار اذا لم يكن مؤدب فانا لا احبه


> قاعدة تكملة العهد الجديد للقديم هي حقيقة و اساس ايمان, فالاه الذي اوحى و قال كلام و شرائع العهد القديم هو نفسه في العهد الجديد, فأن كان الكاتب هو واحد, فلماذا تحاول الفصل بين قديمه و جديده من جهة و بين الاله الواحد في العهدين
> فما يشرعه اله العهد القديم هو ما يشرعه نفس الاله في العهد الجديد
> 
> فرفضك لهذه القاعدة هو اختيار شخصي انت حر فيه لكن لا يعتمد على اي اسس او قواعد تمت بالايمان المسيحي بأي صلة


سيدي العزيز
انا اعرف انم ملزمين بتلك القاعده باعتباره احد الاركان الاساسيه للايمان
ولكني اريد قول يسوع المنسوب له في الاناجيل
فانا لا اعتقد بما انت تقوله مع احترامي لكم ولعقيدتكم
ولكن انا اقارن بين ما جاء به سيدنا محمد في رسالته وبين رساله يسوع
انا راءيت مقارنه في المنتدي بخصوص ذلك الموضوع
فكانت المقارنه بين اقوال الرسول واقول يسوع في العهد الجديد
وانا اريد هذا
اريد اقوال سوع نفسه في الاناجيل المنسوبه لمرقص ومتي ويوحنا ولوقا
فهمت قصدي سيدي؟



> قدم المسيح للعبيد و الايتام اعظم عزاء
> قدم لهم الخلاص, بالايمان به
> فلا مقارنة لاي مادة او جاه او مال بما قدمه المسيح, فهو قد اثمن شئ اذ قالماذا ينتقع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
> فالمسيح قدم للانسان ربح نفسه بالايمان به, و بالتالي هي اكبر منفعة مقدمة للمخلصين


اخي الحبيب
ساعطي لسيادتك مثل مقارن
سيدنا محمد ات لنا برساله
ما هومصمون الرساله
اسلم تسلم
بوضوح
ولكن هذا في كل الاديان وكل العقائد
اتعرف
اذا نظرت الي كريشنا 
فانه اعطي الخلاص لعبدته بصلبه والي ما اخي ذلك
واي عقيده اصحابها مؤمنين بها معتقدين ان الذي جاء بها قد اعطاهم الخلاص وكيفيه الوصول له
ولكن ما هو مضمون الرساله؟
مثلا
في الموقف الذي نتحاجي فيه سويا
(( انا وكافل اليتيم في الجنه كهاتين ...... )) الي اخر الحديث
فهمت قصدي يا سيدي
علي لقاء بيننا اخر ان شاء الرحمن وباذنه تعالي


> سلام و نعمة


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## Christian Knight (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

*مضمون رسالة السيد المسيح هو الحرية لكن لا يقصد بها الحرية من العبودية التقليدية وانما اهم نوع من الحرية وهى الحرية من عبودية الخطية اذ يقول السيد المسيح:
و تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم (يو  8 :  32)
وبالمناسبة كريشنا لم يتم صلبه وانما هذا ادعاء من اختراع المواقع الاسلامية وده مقال كامل عن كريشنا اله الهندوس من موسوعة الويكيبيديا وليس فيه اى صلب ولا يحزنون لتتأكد بنفسك من تدليس المواقع الاسلامية

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna*


----------



## طارق_احمد (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> مضمون رسالة السيد المسيح هو الحرية لكن لا يقصد بها الحرية من العبودية التقليدية وانما اهم نوع من الحرية وهى الحرية من عبودية الخطية اذ يقول السيد المسيح:


اولا السلام عليكم
نحن نعرف هذا الكلام جيدا
فكما قولت لسيادتك ان كل الاديان حررت الانسان من الشر والتوجه لله سبحانه وتعالي وهذا هو سبيل الخلاص
ولكن انا سالت عن شان هؤلاء العبيد والاماء
ما حقوقهم في رساله يسوع 
بماا وصي يسوع لهم
وكذلك اليتيم يا سيدي العزيز
اعتقد الراساله وصلت يا اخي الفاضل


> وبالمناسبة كريشنا لم يتم صلبه وانما هذا ادعاء من اختراع المواقع الاسلامية وده مقال كامل عن كريشنا اله الهندوس من موسوعة الويكيبيديا وليس فيه اى صلب ولا يحزنون لتتأكد بنفسك من تدليس المواقع الاسلامية


اشكرك علي بحثك في هذا الموضوع
ولكن اعتقد ان كلمه تدليس ليس محلها هنا
لاننا لا نتكلم علي المواقعالاسلاميه
ولا نحب ان نتحدث عن اي اخد في غيابه بالشر
ولكن احيلك الي تلك الموضوعات
مع ان هذا ليس موضوعنا
كرشنة صلب ومات على الصليب.
دوان في كتابه  بخصوص كريشنا هذا وأيضا كوينيو في كتاب الديانات القديمة
وقال كرشنة للصياد الذي رماه بالنبلة وهو مصلوب اذهب ‏أيها الصياد محفوفا برحمتي إلى السماء مسكن الآلهة.
(كتاب فشنو برونا ص612)
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> اشكرك علي بحثك في هذا الموضوع
> ولكن اعتقد ان كلمه تدليس ليس محلها هنا
> لاننا لا نتكلم علي المواقعالاسلاميه
> ولا نحب ان نتحدث عن اي اخد في غيابه بالشر
> ...



*بل هو تدليس من المواقع الاسلامية يا اخ طارق وان لم تكن تصدق فانا اتحداك ان تاتى بموقع غير اسلامى يقول هذا الكلام, اما بالنسبة لموضوع العبيد والايتام فقد اجبناك سابقا وليست مشكلتنا انك لا تؤمن ان العهد القديم وكلام المسيح هو كلام نفس الاله*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> سيدي العزيز
> انا اعرف انم ملزمين بتلك القاعده باعتباره احد الاركان الاساسيه للايمان
> ولكني اريد قول يسوع المنسوب له في الاناجيل
> فانا لا اعتقد بما انت تقوله مع احترامي لكم ولعقيدتكم


 
اخي العزيز, لم يجبرك احد على الايمان بأي من معتقدنا, لكن متى اردت دراسة المسيحية, وجب عليك الالتزام بقواعدها فلا يحق لك الالتزام بجزئية و نبذ اخرى لعدم ايمانك بها, فبالرغم من عدم ايماننا بعقيدتك الا اننا لا نقول اننا ملزمين بالقران في الدراسة و نهمل السنة او غيرها
لذلك يكون لك كامل الحق بالايمان ام رفضه, لكن لا يحق لك تعيين ما هي القواعد المسيحية الخاصة بالايمان المسيحي
فمتى اردت دراسة و تحليل, وجب عليك تقبل هذه القواعد الثابتة





> اذا نظرت الي كريشنا
> فانه اعطي الخلاص لعبدته بصلبه والي ما اخي ذلك


 
لا اعرف ما علاقة كريشنا في موضوعنا هذا, الا اني لا استطيع السكوت على كذبة مثل هذه
فكرشنا لم يصلب, بل مات بلعنة و هذا منقول بدليل و برهان لا كلام انشائي كما نقلته انت بغير امانة و لا احترام لعقل القارئ:

According to the Mahabharata, the death of Krishna was due to a curse by Gandhari

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna#Later_life​اما تتأكد من المعلومة التي تنقلها مع الرابط لمصدر موثوق به
يا بلاش هذه الخرافات و هذا الاستخفاف بعقل القارئ
انت في مكان محترم لا يتقبل الاكاذيب

و استغرب من جديد, ما علاقة الموضوع اصلا بموضوعنا؟؟؟

عجبي!​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

شايف يا اخ Christian Knight كيف الكذب و الاستهزاء بالعقول؟
كلام انشائي لم يكلف الاخ نفسه على جلب مصدر واحد غير اسلامي..
اسمع الي بيقوله:



> وقال كرشنة للصياد الذي رماه بالنبلة وهو مصلوب اذهب ‏أيها الصياد محفوفا برحمتي إلى السماء مسكن الآلهة.


 
هذا تخريف و كذب, فهو مات لان الصياد رماه و اصابه برجله وهو ملعون )ليس مصلوب) لانه قد لعن بحسب المصدر الي اعطيتياه

ياما مش عارفين تقرون المصادر, يا اما انكم و بكل جدارة كذابيـــــــــن


----------



## samer12 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
> صلاه وسلام بعض المعلوم لدي رب العالمين مليء السموات والارضين
> حياكم الله وهداكم
> ...



أولا أنك طالب علم هذا جيد أما أن تطلب من المسيحيين عدم ذكر أمثلة من العهد القديم 
فهذا ليس من حقك وإن كنت تريد هذا فرفع أي ذكر للعهد الجديد والقديم من القرأن وأعطنا القرأن بعد ذلك لنرى ماذا سوف يبقى منه لكي نناقشك به ( أي بمعنى أوضح لن يبقى رسالة لنبيك ) أقرأ القرأن جيدا سوف ترى أنه يعتمد بكليته على العهدين وأغلب ما ورد به من أيات قوية لها أصل في الأنجيل أو التورات أما ما تبقى فلن أكمل إلا بعد أن تقرأ وترفع ما طلبت منك ومن ثم تعال لنرى رسالة نبيك ونعمل المقارنة


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

انجيل يوحنا:

قال المسيح انتم احبائي ان فعلتم ما اوصيكم به.15 لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي

اى شئ اعظم من هذا قدمه يسوع للبشر؟
اعتقهم من العبودية، فيه حاجة اهم من دى؟
اعتقنا من عبودية الشيطان و رفعنا لمنزلة ابناؤه و ليس فقط عبيده
انتم تهتمون بالامور الجسدية والمادية فقط، و لذلك الروحانيات لا مكان لها فيكم و لا تجيدون فهمها


----------



## Enki (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

ارجو من الزملاء عدم تفريع الموضوع باتجاه كريشنا وغيره حتى نستفيد كلنا من الحوار.
والزميل طرح قضية مفادها هو هل هناك نص ورد عن يسوع بشأن العبيد؟؟؟
الجواب اما نعم (مع ذكر النص) او  لا !
وبالتأكيد الجواب هو لا
لان يسوع اعتبر نفسه "مرسلا" الى الخراف الضالة من بني اسرائيل فاي عبيد هؤلاء الذين سيحفل بامرهم وهو لم يحفل بتلك المرأة الكنعانية لولا توسلاتها التواصلة حتى وصفت نفسها بالكلب الذي يأكل من ما يسقط من فتت الموائد؟؟؟
ثم ما الذي يوجد في العهد القديم من "رعاية" للعبيد هل تقصدون هذا النص على سبيل المثال؟؟
" 25فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ. 27لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ»."
تكوين- الاصحاح التاسع
شكراً يانوح على هذا الدعاء الرائع ستظل الاجيال تتذكرك ...شكراً جزيلاً !!!
رجل موصوف بالحكمة والمعرفة يدعو ان يكون بعض اولاده عبيداً للبعض الاخر !!! شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الدعاء وسنفهم منه الكثير من امور الاديان عامة والمسيحية واليهودية خاصة فكنعان وشعوب المنطقة العربية سيكونون عبد العبيد لسام !!!
"وليكن كنعان عبداً لهم"
شكراً حقاً
يدعو على قوم ان يكونوا عبيداً لقوم اخرين بينما يعيش الاخر تحت خيمة اخيه سام وفي مساكنه ذكروني ماذا في العهد القديم من رعاية للعبيد؟؟؟
والان دعونا نربط هذا بقصة المراة الكنعانية ونقارن بين عبد العبيد كنعان وبين المراة الكنعانية التي ابى يسوع ان يرحمها الا بعد ان وصفت نفسها بالكلب الكنعاني الذي يأكل من موائد سام واولاده.
كما اننا نجد ان يسوع كان كثير الانتقاد لكل شيء ولكن لم نسمع منه جملة واحدة ضد العبودية !!! بل كان يتعامل مع الموضوع بصورة اعتيادية وكأن الموضوع لايهمه !!! ومن يلعن شجرة تين لانها لاتثمر ويرمي قطيع خنازير في البحر ويطرد الباعة من فناء الهيكل ماله لايقول شيئاً عن العبودية؟


----------



## Jesus is God (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

سورة النساء :

وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ *فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ *وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ 

And whoever of you have not the means wherewith to wed free, believing women, they may wed believing girls from among those *captives and slav*es whom your right hands possess, and Allâh has full knowledge about your Faith, you are one from another.


----------



## rom_78 (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

يا اخ طارق لازم اقبل ماتقول حاجه تكون مسنود عليها جيدا علشان مايبقاش الموضوع خطرسه وتحكم راى ولو بتتكلم عن الايتام او الاطفال فيسوع قال دع الاولاد ياتون الى وهناك امثله كثيره فى الانجيل بس انت اقرء كويس مش علشان نقض علشان تفهم هناك فرق


----------



## طارق_احمد (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله كما ينبغي لكامل وجهه وعظيم سلطانه والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلك تسليما كثيرا
الاخوه الاحباء
شكرا لكم علي استضافتكم لنا في تلك الساحه والمشاركه
انا لم اتطرق لموضوع كريشنا
وسوف نفتحه في موضوع جديد باذن الله تعالي
ولكن اريد ان اقول شيء
اذا كان هناك نصوص-فمع احترامي لكم - لكنتم ذكرتموها سريعا
ولكن بالفعل لم يقدم يسوع للعبيد شيء
ولم باخذ اي خطوه في تحرير العبيد
اما بخصوص اليتيم فيوجد مفاجاه
لقد قرات العهد الجديد كله
ولم يرد ذكر لكلمه يتيم اصلا به
لا من يسوع او من بولس او بطرس او اي كاتب في هذا العهد
وطلب اخير اريد رابط لتفسير الكتاب المقدس بون تحميل عن طريق التصفح
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

*انت تدعى يا طارق ان السيد المسيح لم يفعل شيئا بخصوص تحرير العبيد, فهل لك ان تعرفنا معنى الحرية فى نظرك؟؟
لانه من الواضح هنا انك نظرت للحرية بالمعنى الجسدى وتجاهلت المعنى الروحى لها والذى حققه المسيح فقط للبشرية كلها
ثم ان نظام العبيد كان نظاما سائدا ومقبولا وقتها والتمرد عليه كان سيكون بمثابة تمرد على المجتمع والدولة فى ذاك الوقت مما سيجعل من المسيحية دينا عدوانيا وهذا ليس غرض المسيحية
بالنسبة للايتام فالكتاب المقدس يقول:
لا تسئ الى ارملة ما و لا يتيم (خر  22 :  22)
اذا حصدت حصيدك في حقلك و نسيت حزمة في الحقل فلا ترجع لتاخذها للغريب و اليتيم و الارملة تكون لكي يباركك الرب الهك في كل عمل يديك (تث  24 :  19)
ملعون من يعوج حق الغريب و اليتيم و الارملة و يقول جميع الشعب امين (تث  27 :  19)

وطبعا هتقول ان ده من العهد القديم مش الجديد, هنقوم نرد عليك ونقول لك ان اعتراضك خالى من المنطق لانك لا تؤمن لا بالعهد القديم ولا الجديد وبالتالى فليس من حقك ان تحدد وثانيا نحن نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كله على انه كلام الله*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> انت تدعى يا طارق ان السيد المسيح لم يفعل شيئا بخصوص تحرير العبيد, فهل لك ان تعرفنا معنى الحرية فى نظرك؟؟
> لانه من الواضح هنا انك نظرت للحرية بالمعنى الجسدى وتجاهلت المعنى الروحى لها والذى حققه المسيح فقط للبشرية كلها
> ثم ان نظام العبيد كان نظاما سائدا ومقبولا وقتها والتمرد عليه كان سيكون بمثابة تمرد على المجتمع والدولة فى ذاك الوقت مما سيجعل من المسيحية دينا عدوانيا وهذا ليس غرض المسيحية
> بالنسبة للايتام فالكتاب المقدس يقول


ومتي سيحرر العبيد؟
اما بخصوص البعد الروحي فكما قولت لك ان عابدي البقر مقتنعين بانهم ذوات يسلطان روحي والي اخر تلك الترهات


> لا تسئ الى ارملة ما و لا يتيم (خر 22 : 22)
> اذا حصدت حصيدك في حقلك و نسيت حزمة في الحقل فلا ترجع لتاخذها للغريب و اليتيم و الارملة تكون لكي يباركك الرب الهك في كل عمل يديك (تث 24 : 19)
> ملعون من يعوج حق الغريب و اليتيم و الارملة و يقول جميع الشعب امين (تث 27 : 19)
> 
> وطبعا هتقول ان ده من العهد القديم مش الجديد, هنقوم نرد عليك ونقول لك ان اعتراضك خالى من المنطق لانك لا تؤمن لا بالعهد القديم ولا الجديد وبالتالى فليس من حقك ان تحدد وثانيا نحن نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كله على انه كلام الله


صدقني يا سيدي الفاضل لن تجد نصوص في العهد الجديد
ولو كان يوجد لسارعتم في دحص شبهي
تحياتي لك ولكل الزوار


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> ومتي سيحرر العبيد؟
> اما بخصوص البعد الروحي فكما قولت لك ان عابدي البقر مقتنعين بانهم ذوات يسلطان روحي والي اخر تلك الترهات
> 
> صدقني يا سيدي الفاضل لن تجد نصوص في العهد الجديد
> ...



*واضح اذا انك لم تفهم اذا ما هو التحرر الروحى يا طارق, فهل لك ان تخبرنا ما مفهوم الحرية عندك وما فهمك للتحرر الروحى؟؟
ثانيا لقد اتيتك بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس ولا يوجد اى اساس منطقى لاشتراطك ان تكون من العهد الجديد وبالتالى فشبهتك تم دحضها*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

سيدي الفاضل انت تتحدث بخصوص التحرر الروحي
اولا انا لا احب الفلسفه في الكلام في اي موضوع
فلذلك عندما اصور لك التحرر الروحي فساصوره من خلال وجهه نظري انا كشخص
وبتلخيص شديد
التحرر الروحي في النصرانيه - كما يتراءي لي - هو التحرر من عبوديه الخطيئه
اما بخصوص كلامك والنصوص اذا كانت من العهد القديم او الجديد
فانا سالت كاي سائل وطلب
هل يوجد نصوص من العهد الجديد تدل علي ذلك؟
يا سيدي الفاضل اذا قولت لا فساكون مشكورا لك
واذا قولت نعم وذكرت النصوص فساكون مشكور لك اكثر
واذا قولت انك لا تعلم فما عيب في ذلك وانا احترمك واحترم علمك
بسيطه يا اخي المساله شكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

*التعريف الذى ذكرته للتحرر الروحى سليم وهى الحرية الحقيقية وقد اعطاها المسيح وحده فقط لكل من يؤمن به سواء كان عبد او سيد
فهذه الحرية لا تجدها فى الوثنية ولا الاسلام ولا اى ديانة اخرى
اما الحرية الجسدية فليست هى الحرية الحقيقية هذا غير انه لا يوجد اى دين على الارض حرم نظام العبودية
بالنسبة لموضوع اليتيم فقد اجبتك واخبرتك ان العهد القديم تحدث عن حقوق اليتيم وليس العهد الجديد*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> التعريف الذى ذكرته للتحرر الروحى سليم وهى الحرية الحقيقية وقد اعطاها المسيح وحده فقط لكل من يؤمن به سواء كان عبد او سيد


وكل الاديان والعقادئد متقنعين تمام اليقين باخد حريهتم الروحميه حتي كما ذكرت لحضرتك عن عابدي البقره


> > فهذه الحرية لا تجدها فى الوثنية ولا الاسلام ولا اى ديانة اخرى


كلام غير سليم طبعا ولو كان المجال للحديث عن الاسلام لتحدثنا
وان اردت فمن الممكن ان ارسل لك بريدي الالكتروني ونتحدث كما شئت


> اما الحرية الجسدية فليست هى الحرية الحقيقية هذا غير انه لا يوجد اى دين على الارض حرم نظام العبودية


يوجد تحفظ علي عباره اي دين
فانت لم ترقا في تلك النقطه في الاسلام جيدا وانا احترم نظام الساحه ولن اتحدث عن ذلك المجال في ضوء الاسلام العظيم ولكن كن متذكرا باني مستعد للحوار معك او مع اي شخص بالبريد الالكتروني



> > بالنسبة لموضوع اليتيم فقد اجبتك واخبرتك ان العهد القديم تحدث عن حقوق اليتيم وليس العهد الجديد


شكرا علي اعترافك بان يسوع لم يقدم شي ء لليتيم
وكما قولت لكم لفظ اليتيم لم يرد في العهد الجديد كله بكل اسفاره
تحياتي لك


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> وكل الاديان والعقادئد متقنعين تمام اليقين باخد حريهتم الروحميه حتي كما ذكرت لحضرتك عن عابدي البقره
> 
> كلام غير سليم طبعا ولو كان المجال للحديث عن الاسلام لتحدثنا
> وان اردت فمن الممكن ان ارسل لك بريدي الالكتروني ونتحدث كما شئت
> ...




*اولا لماذا لا تثبت امام المنتدى كله ان هناك دين غير المسيحية اعطى الحرية الروحية للانسان؟
او ان الاسلام الغى العبودية؟ علما انه لا يوجد نص واحد فى القران او السنة يأمر بالغاء العبودية لكن يمكنك ان تحاول ان تثبت عكس ذلك بقسم الحوار الاسلامى وان كنت اعلم انك ستفشل لان الاسلام اضاف الى العبودية عبودية اخرى.
ثانيا انا لم اقل ابدا ان يسوع لم يقدم شىء لليتيم لان يسوع قدم العدل والانصاف لليتيم فى العهد القديم الى جانب طبعا الحرية الروحية التى قدمها لكل انسان والتى اتفقنا انها لا توجد سوى فى المسيحية*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> اولا لماذا لا تثبت امام المنتدى كله ان هناك دين غير المسيحية اعطى الحرية الروحية للانسان؟


اولا سيدي الفاضل انا مقتنع بان الاسلامي اعطاني الحريه الروحيه
وان كنت تريد مناقشتي فيكمن ذذلك عبر البريد الالكتروني ويمكنك ان تضع الحوار الذي دار بيننا في المنتدي


> او ان الاسلام الغى العبودية؟ علما انه لا يوجد نص واحد فى القران او السنة يأمر بالغاء العبودية


هذا جهل فاضح من سيادتك بتلك النقطه
وانا عندي الادله من القران الكريم والسنه النبويه الصحيحه


> > لكن يمكنك ان تحاول ان تثبت عكس ذلك بقسم الحوار الاسلامى وان كنت اعلم انك ستفشل لان الاسلام اضاف الى العبودية عبودية اخرى.


اولا ما يتم في ساحه الحوار الاسلامي لهو هراء كبير
وانا لا اسمح لنفسي ان اشترك في مثل تلك الساحه لوجود السباب والسبابين
وانا لا اريد ان اكون مشترك في ساحه مع اشخاص مثل هؤلاء


> ثانيا انا لم اقل ابدا ان يسوع لم يقدم شىء لليتيم لان يسوع قدم العدل والانصاف لليتيم فى العهد القديم الى جانب طبعا الحرية الروحية التى قدمها لكل انسان والتى اتفقنا انها لا توجد سوى فى المسيحية


شكرا لاعترافك مره اخري بان العهد الجديد لا يوجد به تلك النصوص المطلوبه


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

*طب ما احنا كمان مقتنعين ان المسيحية هى الحق لكن هذا الاقتناع ليس مانع من محاورة الاخرين واثبات ديننا له
كما انى لم ارى منك سوى اتهام بالجهل ولو كان يوجد نص واحد فى الاسلام يقول بتحرير العبيد لوضعته وتباهيت به
وبالتالى فشكرا لاعترافك بعدم وجود نص فى الاسلام يأمر بتحرير العبيد
وشكرا لاعترافك بعدم وجود اساس منطقى لتفرقتك بين العهدين الجديد والقديم فى موضوع اليتيم*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> طب ما احنا كمان مقتنعين ان المسيحية هى الحق لكن هذا الاقتناع ليس مانع من محاورة الاخرين واثبات ديننا له


كلام جميل
وانا علي استعداد للتحاور مع اي شخص
لكن ما يتم هنا في ساحه سب الاسلام ليس بحوار بل سباب


> كما انى لم ارى منك سوى اتهام بالجهل ولو كان يوجد نص واحد فى الاسلام يقول بتحرير العبيد لوضعته وتباهيت به


النصوص موجوده يا سيد
ولكني اسال بخصوص النصرانيه
وعجبا علي قوم يردوا بشريعه غيرهم


> وبالتالى فشكرا لاعترافك بعدم وجود نص فى الاسلام يأمر بتحرير العبيد


استنتاج باطل فاشل مزيف وبه تدليس
فانا لم اقل هذا
وانما طلبت منك ان تريني نصوصك


> وشكرا لاعترافك بعدم وجود اساس منطقى لتفرقتك بين العهدين الجديد والقديم فى موضوع اليتيم


دعني اسلك سؤال 
لماذا عندما تعقدون المقارنه بين الاسلام والمسيحيه تاتون باقوا ل العهد الجديد فقط؟
ودعني اكرر
اذا كانت لديك النصوص لكنت وضعتها
و( قُلْ هَاتُواْ بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (111)البقره111


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> دعني اسلك سؤال
> لماذا عندما تعقدون المقارنه بين الاسلام والمسيحيه تاتون باقوا ل العهد الجديد فقط؟
> ودعني اكرر
> اذا كانت لديك النصوص لكنت وضعتها



*نحن نعترف بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه عزيزى وانا بالفعل وضعت لك النصوص من العهد القديم*


----------



## Jesus is God (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

وعلاقة الله بالمؤمنين بالمسيح مميزة ، فهي علاقة أبوة ومحبة ، فالله هو الآب الحنون الذي يحب أولاده ويتعهدهم بالرعاية والحماية والاهتمام ، ويقوم بتسديد حاجاتهم ، وهم يبادلونه الحب ويقدمون له كل الإجلال والاحترام والتقديس ، ومحبة الله ترفع من مستوى الناس فتجعلهم أولاداً له ، لا مجرد عبيد لا كيان لهم ولا أهمية لوجودهم ، علم يسوع تلاميذه أن يصلوا قائلين " أبانا " *ويقول يسوع نفسه لتلاميذه " لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً ... لكنني سميتكم أحباء " ( يوحنا 15 :    15 )* ، فلا عجب أن تخلوا المسيحية من الأحكام الشرعية والقوانين والأنظمة ،فالقوانين والأحكام والعقوبات توضع من أجل العبيد والمجرمين ،لا من أجل الأبناء وأفراد العائلة الواحدة

وتحترم المسيحية الإنسان احتراما مطلقاً بغض النظر  عن تفصيلات خلفيته ، لأن الله خلقه على صورته كشبهه ، أي كائناً روحياً يتمتع بالحس الأخلاقي والأدبي ( تكوين 1 :27 ) ، فالمسيحية تساوى بين الجميع ، فلا تفضّل شخصاً على أخر أو أمة على أخرى أو طبقة على غيرها ، فهي مستعدة لتجاوز كل الحواجز والعدوات التي يخلقها البشر من أجل الوصول برسالتها العالمية إليهم ، *تقول كلمة الله " ليس يهودي ولا يوناني ،ليس عبد ولا حر ، ليس ذكر أ ولا أنثى ، لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع " ( غلاطية 3 :28 ) * ، من هنا تحارب المسيحية العبودية وكل أنواع التمييز ، وتنظر إلى المرأة كإنسان كامل لا تنقص شيئاً عن الرجل .


----------



## rom_78 (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

يا اخ طارق من الواضح انك مركز اوى فى موضوع اليتيم والعبيد من منطلق انك بتقول العهد القديم لكن اللى انت ماتعرفهوش ان المسيح هو صحاب العهد  القديم والجديد لان اللى انت مش مقتنع بيه ان المسيح هو الله ولو اقنعت بده مش هتسال الاسئله اللى بصراحه حاسس انها سورى هيفه


----------



## طارق_احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


> ويقول يسوع نفسه لتلاميذه " لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً ... لكنني سميتكم أحباء " ( يوحنا 15 : 15 )


ماذا بعد الحب. وهل خلص الحب العبيد من ذلك الشقاء


----------



## طارق_احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

اتصور مثلا لو سالت عن نصوص موجوده بكثره في العهد الجديد
ولو كنتم استشعرتم انني اطلبها لكانت نزلت علي مثل المطر
من كل حدب وصوب
بالضافه الي السب من بعض الاخوه
اما بخوصوص اسئلتي فعلي ما اعتقد انها تندرج تحت عنوان اسئله بلا اجاله
ولو النصوص موجوده اريد ان اراها
واذكركم بشيء لم يرد لفظ اليتيم في العهد الجديد من البايبل


----------



## Christian Knight (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> اتصور مثلا لو سالت عن نصوص موجوده بكثره في العهد الجديد
> ولو كنتم استشعرتم انني اطلبها لكانت نزلت علي مثل المطر
> من كل حدب وصوب
> بالضافه الي السب من بعض الاخوه
> ...



*احنا لم ننكر ان لفظ اليتيم لم يرد فى العهد الجديد لكنك ايضا لم تأتنا باساس منطقى للتفرقة بين العهدين فى موضوع اليتيم يعنى احنا اللى سؤالنا ليس له اجابة مش سؤالك لان سؤالك قائم على تفرقة غير منطقية بين العهدين
فهمت يا طارق؟*


----------



## طريق الخلاص (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
> صلاه وسلام بعض المعلوم لدي رب العالمين مليء السموات والارضين
> حياكم الله وهداكم
> ...


----------



## طارق_احمد (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> احنا لم ننكر ان لفظ اليتيم لم يرد فى العهد الجديد


هذه واحده


> لكنك ايضا لم تأتنا باساس منطقى للتفرقة بين العهدين فى موضوع اليتيم


ثانيا
انتم المفروض كما قال بطرس
1 بطرس 3:15 بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف
والمفروض اجد الاجابه علي اي سؤال بعد ذنكم طالما سالت بادب
ولكني لم اجد اجابات حتي الان
وبخصوص مساله العهدين 
فانا لست مطالب بالايمان بتلك النظريه باعتبار انيسوع هو الذي قال ونزل العهد القديم
وواجبك يتحتم عليك ان تجاوبني كما اريد
اليس كتابك يقول خاطبوا الناس علي قدر عقولهم
انا اعرف انك ستوقل اعترف علي نفسه انه مجنون والي اخر ذلك الكلام
وهذا لا يهمني
انا اريد الرد كما سالت
وكنت اتصور ماذا سالت عن شيء مثلا موجود بكثره في العهد الجديد
كنت ساجد كل الاعضاء يضعون الاعداد كالمطر بالاضافه للتوبيخ والسب والي اخره
يا ساده انا اطلب ببساطه ماذا قدم يسوع للعبيد في دنياهم؟ هل نادي بتحرير العبيد ؟
ماذا قدم يسوع للايتام ؟
شكرا


----------



## طارق_احمد (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



> اطلبوا تجدوا اسألوا تعطوا اقرعوا يقتح لكم


هذا هو الكلام
مشكور ا سيدي الفاضل


> سأبدأ بالحديث عن دعامة أساسية في المسيحية و هي مدخل للموضوعنا و هي فكرة البنوة أي بنوة المسيح . المسيح ابن الله :
> الله محب للبشر لأنه الخالق و هذه الفكرة لا نختلف فيها
> منذ الخطيئة الاولى لأدم و حواء وعد الله الإنسان بالخلاص الذي يأخذ أشكال مختلفة أي هو الرجاء القيامة الحياة الابدية مخفرة الخطايا و التقرب من الله و العيش معه
> تؤمن المسيحية و بقوة أن الله تجسد في المسيح لإتمام المهمة و هو القائل " هذا هو ابني الوحيد الذي عنه رضيت"
> عندما تريد أن تصلح مشكلة مع أحد تحبه ترسل له احد أولادك لتخبره كم ترغب بالمصالحة و تعبيرا عن اهتمامك المطلق به من هنا جاءت تسمية المسيح بالابن و يجب ألا ننسى أن الله نور ليس شخص يمكن الكلام عنه و كأنه بشر و لهذا فكرة التجسد مقنعة


اولا انا م اسال في بنوه المسيح او الوهيته
فهذا بالنسبه لي موضوع مفروغ منه اخي


> سورة آل عمران 56 – 57
> 1- إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى بن مريم و جيها في الدنيا و الآخرة و من المقربين
> 2- إني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم إني أخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير .. قانفخ فيه قيكون طيرا...
> 3- إن الله ربي و ربكم قاعبدوه هذا هو السراط المستقيم ..


يا جماعه لماذا التطرق للاسلام
اي شخص يحب ان يسال عن الاسلام كلمني بالبريد فهاذا ليس مكاننا ومجالنا


> -لقد تم إلغاء فكرة العبودية بين البشر و عبودية الخطيئة بقوله :" الله يشرق شمسه على الأخيار و الأشرار"
> 
> و ما أريده من كل هذا الكلام هو إخبارك ان الأنسان منذ مجيء المسيح تحرر من العبودية عبودية الخطيئة عبودية الجهل و الظلام أصبحنا أولاد اللله و أخوة للمسيح
> 2- قول المسيح: " لا تقبلوا أن يدعوكم أحد يا معلم لان معلمكم واحد و انتم جميعا أخوة و لا تدعوا أحد على الأرض أبا لكم لأن أباكم واحد هو الآب الذي في السموات و ليكن اكبركم خادما لكم فإن من يرفع نفسه يوضع و من يضع نفسه يرقع"
> ...


يا جماعه لو سمحتم
دعونا نفرق بين الكلام الدنيوي والروحي
انا اريد ماذا فعل يسوع لاجل حياتهم الدنويه
هل خلص العبيد من شقائهم؟
بس
واليك مثال
نحن كمصريين نحب اخواننا شعب فلسطين
هل خلصهم ذلك الحب من الاحتلال؟
اما بالنسبه لليتم فالموضوع كما هو علي حاله
لا رد
واريد من الاخوه المشرفين
اذا كنت تردوا غلق الموضوع اغلقه
ولكن انا لم اجد ردا واحدا
واذا كنتم تريدوا الاستمرار
فيا ريت تكون الاجابه بالنصوص
فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ


----------



## Christian Knight (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



			
				طارق_احمد;265190 قال:
			
		

> هذه واحده
> 
> ثانيا
> انتم المفروض كما قال بطرس
> ...



*مازلت حتى الان لم تعطنا اى اساس منطقى للتفرقة بين العهدين فى موضوع اليتيم, ثم اننا لسنا مطالبين ان نجيبك كما تريد وانما مطالبين ان نجيبك على الاسئلة المنطقية وليس الجدلية.
فانا ممكن مثلا استخدم نفس منطقك واقولك اتحداك انك تطلعلى لفظ اليتيم من سورة الفاتحة وطبعا مش هتقدر لكن فى الحالة دى العيب هيكون من سؤالى لانه سؤال غير منطقى.
ونفس الامر بالنسبة لسؤالك هو غير منطقى ويفرض علينا ان نفرق بين اسفار الكتاب المقدس فى موضوع لا علاقة له بعهد قديم وجديد, فالى حين انك تعطينا اساس منطقى لهذه التفرقة فنحن نرى اننا اجبنا على سؤالك اجابة شافية ووافية من الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## طارق_احمد (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*

ماذا قدم يسوع للعبيد والايتام
اريد رد يعد عجز كريستيان نايت وافلاسه


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*




طارق_احمد قال:


> ماذا قدم يسوع للعبيد والايتام





طارق_احمد قال:


> اريد رد يعد عجز كريستيان نايت وافلاسه




اسمع يا محمدي
انت في مكان محترم, زبالتك الاسلامية تروح تفرغك في حضائركم الاسلامية
لذلك, اترك هذا الكلام السخيف و خليني في مستوى يقبله العقل في الحوار

ما قدمه المسيح للعبيد و اليتامى هو الخلاص و الحياة الابدية بالايمان به, اذ قال بنفسه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
و هذا ما قدمه السيد المسيح الذي اعتبره انفع من كنوز العالم كله

فهمت ولا لسة؟


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بعض الاسئله بخصوص المقاونه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه*



طارق_احمد قال:


> ماذا قدم يسوع للعبيد والايتام
> اريد رد يعد عجز كريستيان نايت وافلاسه



*هههههههه انا برضه اللى افلست ومعرفتش اجيب اساس منطقى للتفرقة بين العهدين.
معلش اعذروه يا جماعة, عموما الحوار منشور وكل الناس بتقراه وخليهم يحكموا مين اللى جاوب ومين اللى سأل سؤال غير منطقى من البداية ولم يستطع ان يبرره*


----------

